# Laparoscopic Pancreatic Debridement



## snorr (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a doctor wanting to know what code he'd use for pancreatic debridement performed laparoscopically through a wound.  Anyone have any ideas?  Gastro's a new specialty to me. 48105 can only be used for acute necrotizing pancreatitis and doesn't seem appropriate in this situation... nor does using the UPC49329 but that may be my only choice (?).

TIA.


----------

